# JDS 750 ER air filter



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

I bought JDS system couple years ago from woodcraft. It worked super great on mirco dust . 
This weekend the blower stop working . Did a little trouble shooting . Found control board faulty . 
Today I called JDS , they ask for my name ,phone number and address ., JDS service guy say ok , you have a 10year warranty and the product information card was sent in . They had my information on there system He says. Then he tells me a new controller is going to be sent to me . I did not have to send the old controller back . 
Great system and great service


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

Today I received the new control board . Insatlled control board , filter system is back online . 
I will buy JDS system again .


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I've been using a JDS 750 for 12-13 years in a full time shop. It's an older model without a remote. I have the electrostatic filter. Never any problems, easy to clean, run it at a roar or a whisper. I've had SmokeEaters and Penn State units in the past, they don't compare to the JDS.


----------

